# Petrel step by step



## راشد البلوشي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

some petrel chapter.. help u out


----------



## moazbasha (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت أخي الفاضل


----------



## chatze58 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks much borther
if you have the continous of this coursesbe great or link
machkkooor


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

all the best


----------



## finder (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Essalam My Brother Khalid
Many thannnnnnnnnnks for this help we are in need all your brothers we pray for you I was in black path without those step by step applications 

finder regards


----------



## finder (5 نوفمبر 2010)

I forgot to thank you for your fast replay also


----------



## راشد البلوشي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

here is video guids

http://www.4shared.com/file/8oEKXADP/petrel_vedios.html


----------



## sasa saad (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد العرفى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك فعلا موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## os75 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

Gazak allah Khiran Ya a7' Rashed


----------



## عصام الريس (25 ديسمبر 2010)

thankes


----------



## tosy (8 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## samorian (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## fattahmine (16 يناير 2011)

many thankx brother, any one know how to import model from petrel to eclipse thank you in advanc


----------



## العاني المسلم (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد و اود تعلم petrel software


----------



## manyroses (7 فبراير 2011)

Thankyou very much .


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

thank u


----------



## eng.eslam7alawany (19 يونيو 2011)

انا مش لاقي اللينك


----------



## ابو نونة (21 يونيو 2011)

dear mr rashid 
i dont know what is the problem
but i cant see your links


----------



## ابو نونة (21 يونيو 2011)

thanxxx


----------



## ralokaley (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Dear Brother Rashid,
I couldn't see the link for petrel step by step. please help


----------



## ghassan77 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي لكن لماذا لاتظهر لدينا مساهمتك اين الرابط او المرفقات ...............


----------



## vetho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Please what is the password to download the videos, thanks


----------



## abna_rafedeen (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوان اين رابط التحميل ؟؟ ارجو المساعدة ؟


----------



## eliker bahij (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي*


----------



## eliker bahij (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Would you please give us the pass word for downloading the file ?


----------



## eliker bahij (26 يناير 2012)

Thankssssss for sharing.


----------



## eliker bahij (31 يناير 2012)

Thanksssssssssss for you , brother.


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## lucho99 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Thanks
But the pass please


----------



## sami2012 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Please help me, i cannot find the password


----------



## عوبل (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineer_aqeel_85 (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك فعلا موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## Elrafie (27 يناير 2013)

الباسورد


----------



## عبدالله الهيلي (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد تحميل بعض المواضيع المهمة الموجودة في الملتقي ولكن لا استطيع التحميل ارجوا المساعدة مع العبم انا مسجل في الملتقي 
تحياتي


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 فبراير 2013)

*اين الباسورد .. أخي الكريم ..؟*


----------



## سمراء محمد (20 فبراير 2014)

الاخ الكريم ... ممكن الباسوورد


----------



## Raid.h (26 فبراير 2014)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> some petrel chapter.. help u out



السلام عليكم اخ راشد لماذا الرابط لا يظهر


----------



## سمراء محمد (22 مارس 2014)

الاخ العزيز...الرجاء ما هو الباسوورد...التحميل


----------



## adilshabibi (25 مارس 2014)

i could not find it


----------



## kadri110 (18 مايو 2014)

.الرجاء ما هو الباسوورد...التحميل


----------



## Abdellah3 (29 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (22 مارس 2015)

اذا ممكن اخواني جزااكم الله الف خير لكن الباسورد اذا ممكن


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (22 مارس 2015)

اخي ارجو المساعده ابي الباسورد


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

أبداع


----------



## كرار الباسمي (23 مارس 2015)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااا


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة جدا


----------

